
The World's Sexiest Stove - FluidDjango
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kymmcnicholas/2012/01/09/the-worlds-sexiest-stove/
======
54mf
No, it's not sexy. It's sleek, or simple, or innovative, but I really hope no
one wants to fuck it. </petpeeve>

And please, please, _please_ stop saying "culinary enthusiast." In my humble
opinion, if "[o]ne of the key consumer cues for induction is cleanability,"
that's less an enthusiast and more a lazy person with 5 grand to throw at a
stovetop. I know a few people who actually work as chefs - the most
enthusiastic of culinary practitioners, I presume - and I haven't heard any of
them ever complain about the "cleanability" of, well, anything.

[Edit] Not to mention, the UI on that touch panel is totally uggs. Look at
those pseudo-3D buttons!

~~~
klausa
Well, I'd imagine people working as chefs don't complain about about
'cleanabilllity' of their stuff, because they aren't ones cleaning them.

~~~
invalidOrTaken
You know, while you're probably right overall, people can get very particular
about the tools they use. I'm quite attached to my development environment and
am snarlingly possessive about it; I wonder if there are any chefs out there
who feel the same way about their stoves?

~~~
gcv
A good stove really does help by producing a greater range and diameter of
heat more consistently. I think people do get attached to good stoves. At the
end of the day, though, people are most possessive of chef's knives.

~~~
matwood
Exactly. Just going to a gas stove top helps a lot because it's so much easier
to have exact control of the heat source.

~~~
gte910h
However, most gas ovens have a MUCH larger temperature variance than an
electric oven.

As my baking/roasting requires more exacting temperatures than my stovetop
cooking, I go electric, every time.

------
michaelcampbell
Interesting; I love the "cooks anywhere" aspect and the touch screen that
kinda showed where things were.

On thing I noticed about the video was the horrific parallax; it looked like
the demonstrator was hitting the touch screen a good 1/2" away from what was
being selected.

------
nodata
One step closer to a monthly "Patch Tuesday" for every device in the house :)

------
micheljansen
Cool design. Unfortunately, the "put the pots anywhere you want" concept
requires induction to work. You'll have to pry my gas stove "from my cold dead
hands" :P

~~~
tptacek
Why? Induction is nothing like an electric cooktop. It's very responsive and
very very fast.

They're also pretty cheap; a single burner cooktop from a good brand costs
under $70.

My understanding is, gas is the gold standard in the US mostly because gas
(cooking fuel) is so incredibly cheap here; induction is more common in
Europe.

~~~
DanBC
Gas oven with induction hobs are a popular choice. Natural gas is cheap (in
the UK), but the efficiencies of induction are nice.

I did have trouble a few years ago finding a good quality pan suitable for use
on induction hobs with a non-stick coating for my US sister.

~~~
tptacek
You can get metal slugs that sit between any pan and the induction surface to
transmit the heat.

------
jacobr
Induction is hardly new, and the touch screen interface is probably just going
to piss you off massively. For an interface like this, you need input feedback
and should be able to utilize muscle memory.

~~~
k7d
Exactly, the best interface for kitchen-ware is physical knobs. I hate all
those touch-surface buttons that usually come integrated on stoves like this.
They have no feedback and they fail to react more often than they do.

~~~
nodata
> Exactly, the best interface for kitchen-ware is physical knobs.

I disagree: the problem with the interface shown is the disconnect between the
screen and the stove.

I'd like to see the stove itself as the touch screen.

~~~
tptacek
If you cook all day, or cook lots of things at once, being able to reliably
adjust power levels without looking at the controls is a huge win. That's just
a fundamental problem with touch interfaces.

------
av500
Ah yes, I can imagine moving a pot to the side and the thing asking with a
popup:

"I detected you moved a pot, would you like me to set up a new cooking area?
Confirm|Cancel|File Not Found"

~~~
micheljansen
Finally a reason to revive good old Clippy!

------
kia
One problem with induction cooking is that you have to use cookware made of
ferromagnetic metal. For other pots an interface ferromagnetic disk is
required.

~~~
tptacek
"Interface ferromagnetic disk" meaning "round piece of any metal efficiently
heated by induction".

I think this downside of induction is wildly overstated; I have very few
pieces of cookware that aren't "induction compatible", and I certainly didn't
shop for them with that as a criteria. Any All-Clad pan works; my cheap-o
omelette pan works; my enameled dutch oven works; obviously, my cast iron
skillet works.

So much normal, good cookware works on an induction cooktop that it might make
more sense to think about "induction incompatibility" as a liability of exotic
(or particularly cheap) cookware, instead of a liability of induction.

------
buro9
I guess it depends on the definition of sexy.

I find this sexier: [http://www.agaliving.com/our-products/classic-aga-
cookers/4-...](http://www.agaliving.com/our-products/classic-aga-
cookers/4-oven.aspx)

Though, I'll be honest and say that I have trouble finding something cast-iron
'sexy'.

~~~
gte910h
I find that stove really looks like you like your kitchen to look cool, and
never be used.

[http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&safe=off...](http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&safe=off&q=two+oven+ranges&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&ion=1&biw=1908&bih=1299&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17310159887876987684&sa=X&ei=GUwLT9GzNs_ctwf-6vCmDw&ved=0CI0BEPICMAE)

does 90% of the stuff that cast iron behemoth does and won't make your house
require a A/C in the winter.

------
k7d
So you can get a relatively high-end induction stove from AEG for $1000 with a
similarly minimalist design. Um, $3000 for touch screen?

------
RyanMcGreal
I like the idea of induction cooking, but I love cooking with cast iron pots
and pans and they do not play well together.

~~~
checker
I'm curious why they don't work together. I looked it up on Wikipedia and it
seems to say cast iron should work fine. I have no personal experience with an
induction range.

~~~
tptacek
I'm assuming he's saying that because cast iron pans are extremely heavy, and
because on a conventional cooktop you can be rough with them (you kind of have
to be in order to, for instance, saute on one). Induction burners will shatter
if you slam a cast iron pan onto one.

~~~
kondro
You really shouldn't be slamming anything into anything. You don't have to be
that careful with tempered or borosilicate-style glass.

~~~
tptacek
Dave Arnold seems to think they shatter regularly.

~~~
kondro
Tetsuya of <http://www.tetsuyas.com/>, considered one of the top chef's in the
world, seems to love them.

~~~
tptacek
Not at all surprised if we're both right.

------
billybob
Can't see it. How about a nice <img> tag instead of a plugin?

------
kstenerud
If you can afford $5000 for a stove, you can afford to hire a cook.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
How's the cook going to feel about getting out of bed at 3AM because I have a
sudden craving for potato pancakes with bacon & sour cream?

